# Johns (1996)



## Lamentations (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm religious, but I swear my opinion on this is totally secular. If you are considering prostitution, please watch this film. It's about a male prostitute who celebrates his birthday on Christmas, and is probably one of my favorite films ever.

It's starring David Arquette. You can currently find it on Youtube.

Edit:


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 11, 2020)

you can link YT videos here instead of telling people to search for it.

but i have to ask, what does this have to do with the subject matter of StP or it's associated cultures? im just trying to see what the connection is here and why people should watch it.


----------



## Lamentations (Jul 11, 2020)

Im sure you know some of this so its really for relevance; its not a cultural point of the majority, for sure. But a lot of squatters are hobos in the sense of being migrant workers, and Utah Phillips, a famous hobo, was an IWW member. The IWW officially recognizes sex work as a profession.

While the film isnt exactly about hobos, it's set in Los Angeles, where a lot of them visit. The main characters talk about travelling to live at a carnival and I could easily see them hitchhiking or riding freight trains to get there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 12, 2020)

nothing personal, but boy is that description a stretch. since we're not so much a movie appreciation board, let's try to keep future posts related to the subject matter of StP. moved to general banter.


----------

